# Connibear as leg holders???



## Kirby (Dec 3, 2008)

Anybody ever tried using Connibear body traps as leg holders. Thinking a 220 for ****. Dig a hole deep enough to put bait in, place trap over it but with enough distance so that the trigger can be tripped. Any thoughts? Thanks Kirby


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used it only on Beaver in runs and scent mound type sets, it works, but i'll suggest a few things.

put two nice round sticks on the bottom so the jaws ride the sticks instead of snapping on soil or mud or other sticks. It'll give you more clamping pressure.

Get a body grip trap that closes all the way with very good tension. The best trap i've found for this is a Belisle trap.

You can also use a body grip on a drowning rod, and it works great.

There are a few different ways to set up the trigger wires or modify the trigger with a pan to work very well.

xdeano


----------

